# Black sand below Fluval Stratum



## enb141 (10 Nov 2018)

Hi, I'm about to build a new tank, a 75 US gallon tank so I would like to know your opinions about using Black Sand as bottom and then using Fluval Stratum as substrate, the reason I would like to do it this way is because the Stratum doesn't seems to hold pretty well the plants and the problem with the black sand is that doesn't seems to add any nutrients to plants.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (18 Nov 2018)

The smaller grain size of the sand would likely mean that over time it falls through the stratum to the base I'm afraid...


----------



## enb141 (8 Dec 2018)

Actually, what I meant is to use it in this way:

Water
Stratum
Fine Volcanic Sand

As you can see the stratum is over the fine volcanic sand.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (9 Dec 2018)

To be honest I would go with just the stratum, sand underneath sounds to me like too much opportunity for anaerobic conditions to form which can be dangerous. There are different opinions out there as to how to best plant in a planting substrate but I did watch a video with GF recently who stated that to avoid floating plants after filling a tank you should plant it dry. When he flooded the tank it did seem to work!... 

Once the plants get established their roots will mean everything is ok so this issue is a temporary one and so I would not design the tank around it.

The other suggestion I would give is to invest in a pair of tweesers/forceps/pincettes (we really need to agree the right terminology for these!) if you don't have some already as these make planting so much easier and helped me minimise floaters too.


----------



## enb141 (10 Dec 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> To be honest I would go with just the stratum, sand underneath sounds to me like too much opportunity for anaerobic conditions to form which can be dangerous. There are different opinions out there as to how to best plant in a planting substrate but I did watch a video with GF recently who stated that to avoid floating plants after filling a tank you should plant it dry. When he flooded the tank it did seem to work!...
> 
> Once the plants get established their roots will mean everything is ok so this issue is a temporary one and so I would not design the tank around it.
> 
> The other suggestion I would give is to invest in a pair of tweesers/forceps/pincettes (we really need to agree the right terminology for these!) if you don't have some already as these make planting so much easier and helped me minimise floaters too.



Thanks for the advice, unfortunately I was waiting for this response a few weeks ago before I started my new tank, back then I decided to go volcanic sand under fluval stratum, I hope it doesn't creates those dangerous anaerobic conditions.


----------



## ian_m (10 Dec 2018)

I have black sand under Stratum, no issues with anaerobic conditions. Biggest issue is that over time, patches of sand appear, either stratum sinking into the sand or stratum moving around allowing sand to show through. Not a problem as just cover it with plants, job done.


----------



## enb141 (10 Dec 2018)

ian_m said:


> I have black sand under Stratum, no issues with anaerobic conditions. Biggest issue is that over time, patches of sand appear, either stratum sinking into the sand or stratum moving around allowing sand to show through. Not a problem as just cover it with plants, job done.



Is good to know that it works fine.


----------



## Craig Matthews (11 Jan 2019)

What are your thoughts with stratum? I'm thinking about getting this substrate, does it crumble after time or cloud water etc or even contain nutrients I've read it does not and does


----------



## enb141 (9 Feb 2019)

Well, until now, the first month was good, the second month I'm getting green water, I think my water is too bad (150 TDS) so I'm going to switch to RO/DI water to see if that helps.


----------

